# Yoyoyoyoyoyoyoyoyoyooyoyyoyoyoyoyo



## MuchoLemons (Sep 12, 2016)

Whats up! So glad to be part of this community.

I have an upcoming trip to Japan (Hakuba) for the first time in 7 years since the last time i've rode, and I have one question.

I've seen so many posts about how crappy the rental gear is (anywhere), and i'm debating if I should at least purchase my own boots since it seems thats the first thing everyone is recommending to purchase. I'm pretty serious in getting back into riding and want to try ride every season if possible. Although my trip to Hakuba is only 4 days long, I feel getting my feet comfortable is worth the short 4 days. 

Here's the thing, I live in Hawaii and there's 0 shops here that I can walk into to try things out so, if anyone has a recommended shop I should checkout during my trip in Japan... please let me know!

Any general advice would be great, thanks so much!


----------

